

Common ground and cultural prominence [pdf] - yu
http://www.stanford.edu/~nfast/Common_ground_and_cultural_prominence.pdf

======
yu
Why do well-known ideas, practices, and people maintain their cultural
prominence in the presence of equally-good or better alternatives? [...]

